

This article has been perfectly formatted for maximum reading comprehension - sergeant3
http://qz.com/452848/this-article-has-been-perfectly-formatted-for-maximum-reading-comprehension-2/

======
a3n
> Research going back decades has found that “chunking,” a technique that
> separates text into meaningful units, provides visual cues that help readers
> better process information.

I tend to format comments (when they're long enough) to put one idea per line.
I think most of us format code that way too.

I also tend to do that with workplace emails, which makes it look oddly
paragraphed; the intent is to make it easy to identify the important points.

